# SK30 (DIN2080) holder for slitting saws



## Norppu (Jul 24, 2021)

Slitting saws are particularly sensitive for run-out.
Now I make a slitting saw holder that has the SK30 taper at then other end.
Machining such a holder is challenging especially as I have chosen a mystery metal that proves to be really tough.


----------



## Norppu (Jul 30, 2021)

*Three centre caps for the slitting saw holder*

The final pieces for the SK30 slitting saw holder are the caps that hold the slitting saws in place.
I make those for three different centre hole sizes. I caught the most complex of them on video which You are about to see.
Finally when all caps are ready there will be some slitting saw action as I test a few different cutters.


----------

